# Stucco on Foam Board



## corbins (May 29, 2013)

Before we paint our house I want to explore the idea of maybe getting a bid on doing stucco. The top half of our exterior wall has 2" x 2" slats running horizontally every 16" above brick. I would like to install a foam board between the 2" x 2" slats to add some insulation value instead of removing slats. This part of the project I would do.  Does this seem like a reasonable idea?  Can stucco be applied right over the foam board without putting plywood covering the foam board?  The design must take into account Colorado climate. Two photos are included one shows the idea for installing foam board. If foam board would work, can you recommend a certain type of foam board?  Any idea what I should expect to pay per sq. ft. for stucco installation?


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2013)

Your best bet would be to talk to the people that will do the stucco work. They do stucco over foam board but they may have requirments that could add expence if you go by advice obtained here.
They are concerned that the plywood has the proper spacing between sheets 1/8". so you may have to remove the battons and leaving them there to have no insulation value dosn't make sence to me anyway. In your area you may want the vapour barrier on the outside, the joints in the the foam may want to be made airand water tight.


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2013)

And welcome to the site.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (May 31, 2013)

+1 

Talk to a local provider.

I would always prefer a more sturdy substrate unless you are using one of the engineered systems that are designed to work together.


----------



## GBR (Jun 1, 2013)

It appears to be plywood with 2x2 covering the joints and over 16"oc stud layout. If so, you already have the shear value (I thought it was B&B siding from your stucco/chimney post answered earlier). Your climate may warrant plastic sheeting next to the drywall, check at an outlet/switch box. If so, NO faced (plastic/foil) rigid insulating sheeting on the exterior to trap moisture from exiting. Use XPS, maybe; depends on plastic vapor barrier or retarder inside, describe the wall make-up, please.

Gary


----------

